

A collection of nice javascript animations (html5) - Kell
http://www.dhteumeuleu.com/

======
paisible
I discovered this website 4 years ago, a lot of the animations at that time
served as my inspiration for learning more advanced javascript - great to be
reminded of this collection, and to see the new demos that he's been producing
- love the blend of technology / artistic creation.

~~~
mickeyben
pretty nice to see this is always alive ! This guy was already doing some
crazy javascript experiments long before the canvas.

------
Kell
About the website strange name and url... Since the creator is a french guy, I
think it's because it sounds a bit like a way of pronouncing DHTML in french
with a strange accent :-) (maybe it's the southern accent, dunno)

------
mvkel
Wouldn't Html5 be CSS3 animations?

